# What Turbo elbow with t28?



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Which once should I use for a t28 on a 98 200sx ga16de. Or should I use the stock bluebird one?

eBay Motors: S13 CA18DET T25/T28 NISSAN TURBO DUMP PIPE (item 150288840116 end time Sep-05-08 07:57:25 PDT)









or
eBay Motors: Turbo Elbow SR20det T25/T28 DUAL180sx s13 s14 (item 150291340300 end time Sep-09-08 18:30:13 PDT)


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

No Answers? I recieved my T28 today in the mail. Pics comming tonight


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You will not know until you have your manifold and turbo setup bolted in place to see what kind of clearance you have. You may have to make a custom piece..... Granted I think the OEM front wheel drive DE-T outlets may work....


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

as wes said you wont know until your turbo and headers are in place, here is a picture of mine.










i still have to wrap the downpipe with exhaust wrap and i will wrap the radiator hose as well, i still have to buy a jacket for the hot side of the turbo to make as little heat in the engine bay as possible.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

This is my turbo. It came off an rb26det.









There is a flat flange at the end of the turbo. Usually turbos have room to attact a coupler to the IC piping









Where would I look for the adapter. I hope that makes sence, because i dont know what its called


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

Genuine OEM Nissan S15 Turbo Compressor Outlet Pipe SR20DET

Genuine OEM Nissan S15 Turbo Compressor Inlet Pipe SR20DET

is this what you need? you may have to mod it so you can run the IC pipes the way you want. i hope this helps you out


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

where would I purchase the bolts for the inlet and outlet compressor adapters on the turbo?


Ill be purchasing this

eBay Motors: KA24DET SR20 BPT B6 4AGE T25/T28 TURBO INLET/OULET PIPE (item 140277806590 end time Nov-02-08 18:17:53 PST)


----------

